# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مسلسل قلوب صغيرة يتحدث عن مشاكل

## ملكة الاحساس

في إحدى الدور العربية القديمة، تقف كاميرا المخرج (عمار رضوان) لترصد شجرة البرتقال التي تحتل الدار برائحتها ولونها وترافقها عدة أيام تصور بجوارها المشاهد المرتبطة بهذا المكان.

وبصورة تمتلئ بالحياة تتداخل الكاميرات والأضواء وضوضاء الأطفال المنتظرين دورهم، وصوت المخرج يصدر التعليمات وهنا وهناك مجموعات من الفنانين منهم من يعيد على نفسه الدور ومنهم من يجهز مكياجه على يد الماكيير (سامر حيدر)، ومنهم من يتصيد اللحظة ليغفوا قليلاً.

وعلى طاولة الإنتاج يجلس مدير الإنتاج (ماجد صليبي) يتابع النواقص ويرممها، ومدير الإضاءة (حازم بياعة) في الجهة الأخرى يساهم في تلوين الصورة التي تعكس المشهد بروحه وواقعيته، وجميعهم هنا في باحة الدار وغرفها، المصور (خليل سلاف) ومشرف الصوت (سعيد حوراني) والمخرج المنفذ (حمود الملحم) ومشرف الملابس (أحمد العمري) ومصمم المناظر والإكسسوار (أحمد السيد) والمشرف العام (أسامة شحادة) كلهم في ورشةٍ حقيقيةٍ تتأجج الحياة فيها لتشكل لوحات رائعة من مسلسل "قلوب صغيرة" الذي كتبته (ريمة فليحان) بالتعاون مع الفنانة (يارا صبري(.


ذلك المسلسل الذي تحكي عنه كاتبته فتقول: "انه مسلسل التفاصيل الصغيرة فهو يرسم الواقع بحقيقته دون تزييف أو تجميل ليعكس صورة المجتمع، ووجودي هنا مع فريق العمل لأتابع ما كتبته على الورق وهو يخرج إلى الحياة إنها متعة لم أكن أدرك لذتها إلى أن لمستها، الآن فهاهم من كتبتهم ينطقون وأستطيع لمسهم حتى أني في كثير من الأحيان نسيت نفسي وكدت أتعارك مع الشخصيات لقوة الأداء الذي يمتاز به ممثلينا، واني حتى الآن أستطيع القول أنه مع وجود هذا الفريق من الممثلين والعاملين والمشرفين والمخرج (عمار رضوان) وصلت إلى ما رأيته في خيالي حينما كنت أرسم الشخصيات وأحيكها، فحياكة المخرج لها تتماشى مع حياكتي لتصنعان لوحة أعتقد أنها ستكون رائعة وسيكون لها وقع خاص".

ويقول المخرج (عمار رضوان) ان هذا العمل ضخم ويستحق أن يخرج إلى النور بقوة فهو يقول الحقائق التي يحاول الكثير التغاضي عنها أو عدم الاعتراف بها، وهو عمل يحوي حوالي الأربعمائة شخصية وعدة أمكنه ويشاركنا ممثلين كبار منهم (يارا صبري) و(سلوم حداد) و(ليلى جبر) و(كندة حنة) و(شكران مرتجى) و(سوزان سكاف) وأسماء كثيرة...

أما (سوزان سكاف) فقد حدثتنا عن دورها بالمسلسل وهو المشرفة على دور الأيتام فقالت: ان هذا الدور هام بالنسبة لي وهو شخصية من المجتمع حقيقية لا تقبل الظلم وتقاتل في سبيل ذلك.

وبلقاء مع (سامر حيدر) الماكيير قال: كي أرسم الوجوه بدقة عليّ أولا أن أقرأ النص وأفرغ الأدوار وأفهم الشخصيات ومن خلال ذلك أضع المكياج المناسب للشخصية ولذلك دور كبير في توضيح نمط الشخص وملامحه وتغيرات الزمن والحالة النفسية عليه.

أما (يارا صبري) فتقول عن العمل الذي شاركت في كتابته ان هذا العمل هو الحلم بالنسبة لها، وهذا الدور بالذات الذي تقوم به وهو دور سلام طالما حلمت بتجسيده وهو دور المرأة التي تناضل في معترك الحياة تلك الشخصية الحقيقية والملموسة على أرض الواقع، وما هذا المسلسل سوى بداية مشروع ثنائي ستتابعه مع الكاتبة (ريمة فليحان) لترصد به الكثير من معالم المجتمع وهمومه برؤية مختلفة ونظرة تبحث نحو التنمية.







---

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووووو
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شكرا ع المرور نورتي صفحتي شمعة امل

----------


## حب عمرو دياب

هو حلو شوي

----------

